# $13 including shipping - 6" 3 Jaw 2 Pcs Reversible Self Centering Lathe Chuck w/ 1-1/2-8 Back Plate



## Briney Eye (Oct 29, 2018)

I figured it must be a mistake, but for $13.00 I figured I'd take a chance.  I already received the notice that it shipped, and they haven't changed the price yet.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/323491833720


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 29, 2018)

I just ordered one. I figured what the hell. I could use it on my rotary table. 

Thanks


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 29, 2018)

50 negative reviews the last month. 507 the last year. How do they allow this seller to continue.


----------



## gradient (Oct 29, 2018)

For $13, it's worth a shot.  Sometimes lunch around here costs more than that.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 29, 2018)

Yes.

I am in the gambling mood.


----------



## mcostello (Oct 29, 2018)

Bought also, will keep posted as to results.


----------



## Reddinr (Oct 29, 2018)

$13, bought one.  Maybe a good laugh.  Maybe a good cup-holder or door stop.   The threaded back plate fits my wood lathe I think...  Who knows?


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 29, 2018)

Seller has more than one listing for the 6" chuck priced at $13.00 free shipping.

Probably a great chuck for mill table operations.  Caveat emptor.  I'm saving my pocket change, but I am interested in what turns up on your doorsteps!


----------



## Superburban (Oct 29, 2018)

I've seen a similar thing on Ebay a few times. A seller lists something super low in price, gets tons of sales, and then get shut down by e-bay, and everyone gets their money refunded. Some have been new sellers, some have been old sellers like this one. usually happens over a weekend. I don't get it.

But I jumped in, and ordered two. Either I get two chucks, or I get my money back.



Briney Eye said:


> I figured it must be a mistake, but for $13.00 I figured I'd take a chance.  I already received the notice that it shipped, and they haven't changed the price yet.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/323491833720


Did you get a valid tracking number yet?


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 29, 2018)

I went for one also, at that price I had to.
I have a rotary table project in the design phase and 
this looks like a risk worth taking for it, we'll see how it goes.................................


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Oct 29, 2018)

So whats the chance that these chucks get anywhere close to the 0.003" runout it claims to produce?


----------



## Rata222 (Oct 29, 2018)

If you search chucks and sort by price, there are many sellers selling the same chuck at the $13.00.
Will be interesting to see  what turns out.


----------



## dlane (Oct 29, 2018)

Ordered 2, not expecting much , guess I’ll change my sig. this note was in the description 
Note:   
Please allow 1-3cm error due to manual measurement and make sure you do not mind before ordering.


----------



## dtsh (Oct 29, 2018)

dlane said:


> Note:
> Please allow 1-3cm error due to manual measurement and make sure you do not mind before ordering.



I'm guessing that's the runout  

Seriously though, I'm curious to see what gets delivered to you.


----------



## JRP (Oct 29, 2018)

Well, I bit too.  Got a shipped notice within an hour.  I'm hoping the "Note:  Please allow 1-3cm error due to manual measurement" applies to the approximate measurements right above the note -
Item size: approx.16*16*11CM
Package size: approx.27*27*19CM 
Otherwise we'll all get a nice door stop


----------



## hman (Oct 29, 2018)

OK.  I guess I'm as gullible as the rest of you.  Went for it!


----------



## Superburban (Oct 29, 2018)

Rata222 said:


> If you search chucks and sort by price, there are many sellers selling the same chuck at the $13.00.
> Will be interesting to see  what turns out.



Yea, I just noticed that also. So far, all the ones I checked, are all from Chino Ca. Whats the odds they are the same seller?


----------



## benmychree (Oct 29, 2018)

Look on feedback, the seller seems to be in Maylaysia.


----------



## coherent (Oct 29, 2018)

Well, I'll bite so ordered one too. It would be good to mount on a welding positioner if they actually send it. A precision chuck isn't really important for welding positioner purposes but haven't find one close to that price. Used paypal, so they would likely refund if it's a scam.


----------



## kev74 (Oct 29, 2018)

I ordered one. If it never shows, I'll get a refund. So no no risk to me.


----------



## rwm (Oct 29, 2018)

The jaws are steel but the scroll is hand carved out of pine...
Robert


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 29, 2018)

Got an order confirmation and a shipping confirmation as well s'posed to get it 
Wednesday the 31'st we'll see.........................


----------



## JRP (Oct 29, 2018)

If you look at the sales history the seller supposed sold eleven of them for $123 plus change.  
a***v
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( 257
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) US $123.921Oct-28-18 18:41:24 PDT--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 z***e
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 258
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) US $123.921Oct-28-18 15:55:57 PDT--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 2***2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 1460
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) US $123.921Oct-27-18 02:06:16 PDT--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 2***a
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 1 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







US $123.921Oct-25-18 19:25:25 PDT--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 b***b
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 96
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) US $123.921Oct-25-18 16:13:31 PDT--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 o***h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 1364
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) US $123.921Oct-25-18 12:52:07 PDT--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 s***e
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 395
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) US $123.921Oct-22-18 13:53:55 PDT--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 9***e
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 569
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) US $123.921Oct-22-18 12:22:39 PDT--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 8***6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 133
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) US $123.921Oct-19-18 18:05:58 PDT--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 k***k
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 1 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







US $123.951Oct-10-18 14:56:59 PDT--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 d***g
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 279
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) US $123.951Oct-10-18 12:57:42 PDT--


----------



## JRP (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks like they just bumped the price up $$


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Oct 29, 2018)

JRP said:


> Looks like they just bumped the price up $$


That might be because they are now Out of Stock!  Many of these ebay vendors jack the price up when they run out of stock as a way to keep the ad in place for some reason!


----------



## SubtleHustle (Oct 29, 2018)

Yup, price is up now


----------



## hman (Oct 30, 2018)

Durn!  I recall trying to jump on the bandwagon on another "killer" ebay deal (another typo, IIRC) a couple of months ago, and having the seller cancel the order ... claiming to be out of stock or something similar.  I'd be willing to bet that it'll happen again this time.  Ah, well ... if it's too good to be true, it's too good to be true.


----------



## kev74 (Oct 30, 2018)

$125.99 now.


----------



## coherent (Oct 30, 2018)

Anyone gets theirs, let us know. Looks like be bought all his stock out. Mine says shipped with estimated delivery Wed Nov 7th... No tracking number so may be USPS or other cheaper shipping method. We'll see!


----------



## Superburban (Oct 30, 2018)

The fine print says:

"1.We will ship your item with USPS,or DHL then transit to USPS, FedEx then transit to USPS, package usually takes 3-10 business day(except holiday) "

That usually means 7 to 8 days to get here from Ca.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 2, 2018)

My arrival date was switched to sometime  between Oct. 31 and Nov.6, now in
wait and see what happens mode..................


----------



## dlane (Nov 2, 2018)

My two should arrive Monday, still holding out hope.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 2, 2018)

Mine was from the beginning October 31-November 14


----------



## dlane (Nov 3, 2018)

If anyone gets one I’ll be surprised,


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 3, 2018)

dlane said:


> If anyone gets one I’ll be surprised,


I would be certain to keep a very good eye on the "Banking account" used to make the purchase to be certain you dont get hit with any kind of fraudulent charges.

One other thing to be aware of is a recent Scam on Ebay where unscrupulous Sellers are using the Fine Print to Slip by the customer the fact they are buying an empty Box or a picture of what they think they are getting in the ad!  These are very very misleading Ads but because the info was Listed in the ad some buyers are not being reimbursed through Fraudulent sales protection protocols....So FWIW make sure you read the fine print on the ad, Especially when the price is a "To Good To Be True" kinda deal!

I hope neither of these are the case and you guys get what you paid for.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 3, 2018)

No matter what the scam is your CC company will protect you- they want your continued business
Nobody sells chucks for 13$.  2good2Btrue


----------



## coherent (Nov 3, 2018)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> I would be certain to keep a very good eye on the "Banking account" used to make the purchase to be certain you dont get hit with any kind of fraudulent charges



Used paypal and a credit card, so not to worried about that. Description is pretty specific as far as what the item is so don't see in this case how they could get away with sending an empty box or photo. I've been an ebay member since the mid 90's when they started and maybe I'm lucky but never been scammed yet. I have had a seller cancel an order once saying the item was no longer in stock. Must admit, scammers are coming up with new and inventive ways to cheat people. Guess we'll see on this one!


----------



## dlane (Nov 3, 2018)

Add stated there were 15 left when I ordered 2 , eBay said items have  shipped should be here Monday, still hoping 
If it falls thru I’ll call eBay and tell them if I don’t get them for the listed price they can delete my account and take me off there email list.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 4, 2018)

As usual a price I can afford and day late and now $112.00 short. Plus there sold out.


----------



## JRP (Nov 6, 2018)

Not sure what is going on but they supposedly sold 3 today and yesterday for $126.95.  That's probably good news for us $13 folks.


----------



## coherent (Nov 7, 2018)

JRP said:


> Not sure what is going on but they supposedly sold 3 today and yesterday for $126.95.  That's probably good news for us $13 folks.



Maybe not. I emailed the seller a couple of days ago and asked if they could provide me with a tracking number. Today I received this reply...

*Sorry for that.the item we sent to you with logistics company. *
*We contacted with the shipping company to check the parcel ,but there is no information about it.
we do not know if it is lost .   
How about we refund you first ? then you pay us back once you receive it .is that ok?
if you  receive it later,  or you could  kindly  refuse to sign it to let it return back  to us.  
 do you agree?  if you  don't agree,  can you don't be  angry?  just  E-mail  back to us  to show us your opinion. 
we apologize for this situation.hope you understand,thanks. 
Waiting for your  reply  to follow up. 
 Best regards*

Not sure what this means, but hints that they screwed up the price/posting and the item drop ships from California and now are looking for a way out of taking a loss. I replied with this.

*I want the item I ordered for the price I paid. If it was lost, that is your problem. Please send a replacement. I see that the item is still for sale and you show it in stock on your Ebay listing, although the price has now changed. If you listed the item for an incorrect price, that was your error, not mine. I placed the order in good faith and I have paid. Please send me the item as listed. I do not want a refund. If you do not do so, I will file a formal complaint with Ebay for trying to scam and cheat customers. Please reply with your intentions. *

So.. we'll see, but I have a feeling that we will likely get a refund and probably not gonna get the chuck


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 7, 2018)

coherent said:


> Maybe not. I emailed the seller a couple of days ago and asked if they could provide me with a tracking number. Today I received this reply...
> 
> *Sorry for that.the item we sent to you with logistics company. *
> *We contacted with the shipping company to check the parcel ,but there is no information about it.*
> ...


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 7, 2018)

*"or you could  kindly  refuse to sign it to let it return back  to us. "*
This kind-of means it would be tracked, my chuck said arriving today, not holding out hope.


----------



## kev74 (Nov 7, 2018)

Relax. They're likely using the cheapest shipping they can. 

Give it a week or 2. Then if you don't get it, file a claim with ebay.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 7, 2018)

The thing is, you knew it was a mistake when you ordered.   Why be a jerk?


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 7, 2018)

"can you don't be angry" 
Good advice to a certain "leader" I'm thinking of
m


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 7, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> The thing is, you knew it was a mistake when you ordered.   Why be a jerk?




Because the seller advertised the item at that price and accepted an order for it.  Legally, they are supposed to satisfy the order.  When 
a seller advertises at one price, and then later claims that the price is actually higher it's called Bait And Switch and it's illegal.


----------



## kev74 (Nov 7, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> Because the seller advertised the item at that price and accepted an order for it.  Legally, they are supposed to satisfy the order.  When
> a seller advertises at one price, and then later claims that the price is actually higher it's called Bait And Switch and it's illegal.


Bait and switch is when they knowingly send an inferior product. This is not that.

If you want to talk legal, read ebays terms of service that you agreed to when you started using their service. Sellers are allowed to cancel sales. It happens.

At this point, the seller has not cancelled anything and seems to be making good on their mistake. That's very nice of them - I probably would have cancelled the sales made at the wrong price.

If I get the chuck, I'll be happy. If I don't, I won't be upset. In that case, ebay will give me my money back.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 7, 2018)

Amen


----------



## Superburban (Nov 7, 2018)

Its not just a simple pricing error, when they advertised the same price, across several different E-bay seller names. I believe state laws would prevail over E-bays terms. The question is which states law?

The seller at this point, obviously knows of the error. To Say it was shipped, and lost, is on the verge of fraud, if not outright fraud. The seller should have canceled the order, and refunded the money. Not hold onto our money, and hope we forget.

IF they would have simply canceled the orders, and refunded the money when they realized the error, I would not like it, but that is within their rights by E-bays terms. But to tell us all they have been shipped, changes everything. At what point do they intend to refund our money? Only after we complain? after making us wait for an item that they never did ship?

Here is an excerpt of Ca law. Ive included subdivision (f), since it was referenced.

"
(e) Except as provided in subdivision (f), for purposes of this section, when more than one price for the same commodity is advertised, posted, marked, displayed, or quoted, the person offering the commodity for sale shall charge the lowest of those prices.
(f) Pricing may be subject to a condition of sale, such as membership in a retailer-sponsored club, the purchase of a minimum quantity, or the purchase of multiples of the same item, provided that the condition is conspicuously posted in the same location as the price."

Most states take pricing errors seriously. I just do not know how they apply to internet sales.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 7, 2018)

kev74 said:


> Bait and switch is when they knowingly send an inferior product. This is not that.
> 
> If you want to talk legal, read ebays terms of service that you agreed to when you started using their service. Sellers are allowed to cancel sales. It happens.
> 
> ...




bait-and-switch
_noun_


the action (generally illegal) of advertising goods that are an apparent bargain, with the intention of substituting inferior or more expensive goods.
"a bait-and-switch scheme"







Actually, I don't think that anyone here knows if the $13.00 price was a mistake, or a deliberate ploy.  But, I was a responding to another post that suggested that actually expecting to receive the goods at that price made the buyers jerks.  I just don't agree with that.  If the seller accepted the order, they should fulfill it and if they lose some money in the process it's too bad.  Next time they'll be more careful.  Of course, we'll see what happens in the end.  It doesn't sound like anyone has received their chucks yet.  I didn't buy one, so it won't affect me either way.


----------



## dlane (Nov 7, 2018)

eBay said they will investigate what happened on the 14th. Mine were to arrive mon/tues

At this point, the seller has not cancelled anything and seems to be making good on their mistake. That's very nice of them -

Has anyone gotten there chuck yet.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 8, 2018)

If expecting someone to make good on their word makes me a jerk, then I am a huge one...........!!!
I's better than being the idiot that didn't...............


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seems the logistic company does lots of losing...I really don't like sellers that lie, $1.00 or $10000, still deceitful

Same response to me

Dear my friend

Sorry for that.
We contacted with the shipping company to check the parcel ,but there is no information about it.we do not know if it is lost .

How about we refund you first ? then you pay us back once you receive it .is that ok?we apologize for this situation.hope you understand,thanks.

hope you do not leave us any feedback ,negative or neutral if you do not want to leave us positive feedback with all more than 5 stars,we will do more accurate in the future.thanks.

if you agree,we will refund you in 2 workdays.

or your idea?pls advise,thanks.

Waiting for your reply to follow up.

Sincerely Yours


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 8, 2018)

Djl338 said:


> How about we refund you first ?


 translated in English: we have not shipped your item.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 8, 2018)

Djl338 said:


> or your idea?pls advise,thanks.


Yes, please ship a replacement item soonest, to avoid delay, and If the lost one does show up, I will gladly pay for the replacement item, and keep both. That way you make two sales.


----------



## Tozguy (Nov 8, 2018)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> 50 negative reviews the last month. 507 the last year. How do they allow this seller to continue.





Djl338 said:


> How about we refund you first ?



I would jump on the refund. Seems like there is too much grief in trying to make them work to our standards.


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 8, 2018)

Superburban said:


> Yes, please ship a replacement item soonest, to avoid delay, and If the lost one does show up, I will gladly pay for the replacement item, and keep both. That way you make two sales.



Great idea, and thanks for pre-translating


----------



## coherent (Nov 8, 2018)

This was my next/latest reply from them when I responded that I didn't want a refund or to cancel... I wanted the item:

*Dear friend,  
According to company rule, could apply resend for you from Supplier in China  as after -service  they give to us, would that be ok? could I know resend you from China ? or full refund you  first?
Thanks for your kindness in advance.  
Best regards*

I replied again stating I did not want a refund and would they please resend. From China is OK.  Also told them I was a bit confused, as the listing for the item shows more than 10 available right now for sale and the item location shows Chino CA. Why can't they ship me a replacement and have the "Supplier" send the replacement to them...                                                                                                

I only know that if I place an item for sale on Ebay, sure, I can cancel or modify the item sale listing if there was no "buy it now" purchase or prior to final bid time/date but once a purchase is made or bidding has ended, I must honor the listing for the described item and price.  I can't then say "gee, I changed my mind and want more money now." It unfair and unethical.

I'm waiting to see if they ask for additional money for shipping or process a refund without me requesting it or some such thing. I'm not trying to be unfair and if when all is said and done I don't get the chuck, it's not a big deal, but it's the sellers responsibility to ensure the listing is correct. My understanding of Ebay rules is that the seller cannot "cancel" a sale for a "buy it now" listing if the item has been paid for. If it has not been paid for yet, or you agree to a refund, that is different. If the item is damaged or lost prior to or during shipment and it's a "only one of them" item the seller also has options and can refund your money or send a replacement... but it's obvious in this case that there are other things going on, as the seller is still listing the item for sale (and in quantity at that).  It's obvious they would rather refund my money and they keep pushing that option. Of course once you agree to a refund, there's no way you're going to get the item for that price from them.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 8, 2018)

Ive been following this and this is my advice. Just wait and see what happens. I had acouple issues with a items from China off eBay. Funny the response is always the same. Like a second grader wrote it. They ultimately want to satisfy the order or buyer as you can read in their statements. Yes shipping takes awhile depending on if the boat just left or they just made it. I would give it at least 3-4 weeks from purchase date. If nothing shows inform eBay and let the seller have it on a review. If they scammed all these buyers they most likely would have to cancel their eBay account or eBay might. Either way you’ll get your 14 bucks back somehow.


----------



## Rata222 (Nov 8, 2018)

I too received the emails saying lost in shipping.  I asked for a tracking number and they sent a bogus Fedex number.  I also requested that they reship - instead of refund.
I was 99% sure when ordering that it was a typo error but ordered -"just in case".  ( I didn't want to have to kick myself if everyone else got one.
I am sure that somebody screwed up and is catching hell for it. 
They should have just canceled the orders and say it was an error.  I am sure that they could have done that over such an obvious error without backlash..  The "dishonesty ?"  is in how the are trying to deal with it.

I don't feel they were trying to scam people for $13.00.  They could have listed them at $35.00 and still sold them all.  I am sure they work hard for what they earn, else we would all be Ebay tycoons.
Personally I wont be mad if I don't receive it - as long as I get the refund.  Fortunately -  I don't need a handout and would not want someone to lose money for a honest mistake. 
Interesting to  see how this all shakes out.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 8, 2018)

coherent said:


> I only know that if I place an item for sale on Ebay, sure, I can cancel or modify the item sale listing if there was no "buy it now" purchase or prior to final bid time/date but once a purchase is made or bidding has ended, I must honor the listing for the described item and price.  I can't then say "gee, I changed my mind and want more money now." It unfair and unethical.
> 
> I'm waiting to see if they ask for additional money for shipping or process a refund without me requesting it or some such thing. I'm not trying to be unfair and if when all is said and done I don't get the chuck, it's not a big deal, but it's the sellers responsibility to ensure the listing is correct. My understanding of Ebay rules is that the seller cannot "cancel" a sale for a "buy it now" listing if the item has been paid for. If it has not been paid for yet, or you agree to a refund, that is different. If the item is damaged or lost prior to or during shipment and it's a "only one of them" item the seller also has options and can refund your money or send a replacement... but it's obvious in this case that there are other things going on, as the seller is still listing the item for sale (and in quantity at that).  It's obvious they would rather refund my money and they keep pushing that option. Of course once you agree to a refund, there's no way you're going to get the item for that price from them.



Ive had a few times now, when I had an issue with an item, one not recieved, one broken, when I notified the seller, they quickly cancled the sale, giving me a refund. But, by canceling the sale, I can not leave any type of feedback.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 8, 2018)

Cadillac said:


> If nothing shows inform eBay and let the seller have it on a review. If they scammed all these buyers they most likely would have to cancel their eBay account or eBay might. Either way you’ll get your 14 bucks back somehow.



By the number of sellers from the same city in Ca, selling the same item, (and all that had the chuck at the same $13 wrong price), its obvious that they have many, if not lots of seller accounts. Loosing one or two, won't affect their business at all.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 8, 2018)

coherent said:


> This was my next/latest reply from them when I responded that I didn't want a refund or to cancel... I wanted the item:
> 
> *Dear friend,
> According to company rule, could apply resend for you from Supplier in China  as after -service  they give to us, would that be ok? could I know resend you from China ? or full refund you  first?
> ...



Maybe next time, consider adding a comment like you are a small manufacturing company, and if the chucks were good enough, you would consider buying many more, if they have the capability of delivering the quantities you would need.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Superburban said:


> By the number of sellers from the same city in Ca, selling the same item, (and all that had the chuck at the same $13 wrong price), its obvious that they have many, if not lots of seller accounts. Loosing one or two, won't affect their business at all.



All the ads listing that chuck for $13 was listed coming from the "Same Ebay Store" they were just different  Ads offering the same items.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 8, 2018)

I ordered a siding nail gun on Ebay a few weeks ago for a darn good price, even had to choose between several sellers with about the same price. In the end the nailer didn't show up when it should have, waited a couple extra days then made contact with the seller. I got the same story, lost in shipping but no tracking number. They suggested I take a refund which I did do. Looked again for a nailer at that price and low and behold none to be found. Makes me think that many of the Ebay stores sell products from a importer and someone priced the product wrong.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 8, 2018)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> All the ads listing that chuck for $13 was listed coming from the "Same Ebay Store" they were just different  Ads offering the same items.


Not unless there is a way to have different names for the same store.

Here is 4 of the links I saved that day. Check the revisions, they all had price changes within hours of each other. There was over a dozen at $13, I'm sure some were duplicates from the same seller names, but most I clicked on, had different names.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-Preci...=item41eee49b30:g:eVgAAOSwhh9bvp56:rk:36:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-Preci...=item33f73d2c01:g:594AAOSwcBRbxUCQ:rk:31:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-3-Jaw-2-...=item4b503389df:g:OPYAAOSwiqdbvp1d:rk:25:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-Preci...h=item1a5f9fdf7e:g:I6IAAOSwtItbvpyw:rk:4:pf:0


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 8, 2018)

Superburban said:


> Maybe next time, consider adding a comment like you are a small manufacturing company, and if the chucks were good enough, you would consider buying many more, if they have the capability of delivering the quantities you would need.




That is really a low integrity plan, Superburban.    Would you actually do this, or just blowing on the web?


----------



## Superburban (Nov 8, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> That is really a low integrity plan, Superburban.    Would you actually do this, or just blowing on the web?


I don't know, With the lies & deceit pushed out by the seller, I would consider it stooping to their level, and not loose any sleep. I'm still at the wait and see mode, and have not contacted the seller, and would likely not have done anything if they would have canceled the order, and refunded everyone's money right away. Now that it has been ten days since they took my money, and said the item was actually shipped, it is raising to a higher level. 

A little trickery to attempt to get the seller to fulfill his obligations, is not near as low as the lies from the seller, claiming the logistics company lost the item. Sellers should be held to higher standards then buyers.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 8, 2018)

Below is what Ebay says.   Just make sure you file a complaint before your time runs out.   It definitely looks like shady business practices to me.   Personally I would ask for the refund and forget about the "It's too good to be true" deal.   

https://www.ebay.com/help/buying/returns-refunds/get-help-item-hasnt-arrived?id=4042&st=7


----------



## hman (Nov 8, 2018)

Superburban said:


> Not unless there is a way to have different names for the same store.
> 
> Here is 4 of the links I saved that day. Check the revisions, they all had price changes within hours of each other. There was over a dozen at $13, I'm sure some were duplicates from the same seller names, but most I clicked on, had different names.
> 
> ...


Just for fun, I looked at the sellers' pages.  No location info on the first two, one claims to be from Malaysia, one from Thailand.  All 4 had in excess of 500 negative feedbacks in the last 12 months; best2shop15 had 741.

I'm one of the ones who "fell for" the $13 price.  Chuck is now 2 days overdue.  Guess I'll wait another week or so before making contact with the seller and dealing with their Chinglish evasions.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 8, 2018)

hman said:


> Just for fun, I looked at the sellers' pages.  No location info on the first two, one claims to be from Malaysia, one from Thailand.  All 4 had in excess of 500 negative feedbacks in the last 12 months; best2shop15 had 741.


I see what you are saying, I just looked at the shipping location, and assumed that was where the seller was located.

So it looks like it is like the old catalog mail order sales system, where you sign up, and they will print catalogs with your name on them, and all sales were done by you, but they handled all the warehousing & shipping.

I think I found the warehouse involved.

https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Contixo-...unnBPjb3ED-E5aS_rs4&tk=1crrdrgi21fbd000&vjs=3

https://www.indeed.com/cmp/UC-Globa...8I23HQSZchPj1AfYecE&tk=1crre7e291fbd000&vjs=3

https://www.indeed.com/cmp/UC-Globa...t-6028b3043c669aed?q=E-commerce+Manager&vjs=3

The last two, both have the same address

13949 Ramona Ave Suite B
Chino, CA 91710

Even the same phone number, which also provides some interesting reading when Googled.
909-364-9922





CluelessNewB said:


> Below is what Ebay says.   Just make sure you file a complaint before your time runs out.   It definitely looks like shady business practices to me.   Personally I would ask for the refund and forget about the "It's too good to be true" deal.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/help/buying/returns-refunds/get-help-item-hasnt-arrived?id=4042&st=7




Agreed, I got shafted by a seller that claimed he was sending a replacement, and strung me along until after the time for filing a complaint. And, it was past the time limit for leaving feedback.

Enough of all that google work, I need to find some jaws for my Jacobs no 36 chuck.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 9, 2018)

Yep, I agree that for the seller to not admit this was a mistake was in itself a mistake, and would be good grounds to push for actual fulfillment.  Hope your chucks arrive, gentlemen.   Please report either way?


----------



## coherent (Nov 9, 2018)

Latest reply. Finally an admission that they screwed something up.

*Dear customer,
Sorry for the inconvenience.
We guess that it is because our staff forgot to change the content of our listing. Sorry~
Could we give you a full refund first?
We will try to improve our service.

Waiting for your reply.
Best regards.*

I left negative feedback. This allows you to initiate action via Ebay. First step is selecting if you want a refund or want the item and a message is sent to the seller . I stated I wanted the item. They have 3 days to reply and then Ebay will step in.  Obviously the previous messages from them were lies and games. At least finally there is an honest reply from this seller.


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 9, 2018)

I have a similar thing where I ordered 10 and got 1. The seller changed the listing after my order to show 1, but I have the email showing 10. They claim they are shipping the rest, but cannot provide any tracking and claim it will take weeks to arrive. I'm within 3 days now so I opened a case with ebay. We'll see what they do. At worst, I'm out $6. I figure I can at least cost them a few bucks in time dealing with it. I hate scammers.


----------



## ddickey (Nov 9, 2018)

Anyone remember the Bolton Tools Keyway Broach debacle on eBay?


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 9, 2018)

The only thing that has happened on my order is my credit card was billed for the purchase,
hackles are rising and the fight will soon commence .......................


----------



## Rootpass (Nov 9, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Anyone remember the Bolton Tools Keyway Broach debacle on eBay?


No but I bet it would be fun to read!


----------



## ddickey (Nov 9, 2018)

Here you go.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/great-deal-on-a-broach-set.63125/#post-520742


----------



## Rootpass (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 9, 2018)

This is a new twist..  hate to,be lied to AND treated like an idiot, but it’s kinda of funny, glad it’s only $13.00
Dear friend, Thanks for your kindness. If resend, Please kindly close the case first, it really does very bad effect on our store. Boss doesn't agree resend with a case opening. After you close, then inform us via eBay message after closed, we will arrange the reshipment for you asap. do you agree? Appreciate for your understanding and waiting for your soon news to follow up. Best regards Sandy


----------



## coherent (Nov 10, 2018)

Well they issued a refund after I requested the item and not a refund. Ebay shows case closed and it says it can't be reopened.  I'll call them but likely not get anywhere. This seller should have their accounts closed.

Called Ebay... agreed it was an issue and said they would send request the seller sell me the item for the price listed and also a report "up the chain" regarding the incident and the sellers activities. They said they couldn't force a seller to sell or send an item and I would not receive any info on the report or it's findings (confidential they said)... stated they can warn seller or suspend account(s) based on report findings. Oh well. I would think the more complaints they get regarding this issue, the greater likelyhood of  something actually being done. Good luck on Ebay!


----------



## rwm (Nov 10, 2018)

I am still trying to understand if this was a price misprint or some kind of scam? How would the seller benefit from this? Were any chucks delivered at the higher price? I would like to know the rationale behind it since I expect to see this again.
Robert


----------



## coherent (Nov 10, 2018)

rwm said:


> I am still trying to understand if this was a price misprint or some kind of scam? How would the seller benefit from this? Were any chucks delivered at the higher price? I would like to know the rationale behind it since I expect to see this again.
> Robert



Don't know of anyone who bought one for the higher price. Feedback show a couple. I personally wouldn't buy anything from this seller or a seller with the same item and location. They obviously have a number of accounts under different names which is common practice for the Asian sellers. That way when the feedback ratings get low, or Ebay closes an account for cheating buyers, It's no big deal and they continue on.


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 10, 2018)

Only thing I can think of is that when it shows "number sold" in the listing, wether they delivered or not, makes it looks like lots of people are purchasing them.  I called eBay just because they tried to blackmail me into closing the case, eBay agreed that its a clear violation.  Is it worth the aggravation over $13 for something I knew I probably wouldn't get, maybe not they should have just owned up to the mistake.  I'M just tired of opening my email, answering my phone and getting a new scam thrown at me, figured I could maybe help shut one down at least temporarily


----------



## rwm (Nov 10, 2018)

I feel like eBay could do a better job of policing this. They need to be looking at IP addresses and bank account owners rather than just user names. Heck, they have that info on me!
Robert


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 10, 2018)

Please don't hesitate to leave negative feedback for unscrupulous sellers.  The Ebay feedback system is flawed but it's all we have.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 10, 2018)

Fortunately no one will be out their $13 as long as they file a claim with eBay and don't close their case until they receive the refund.  That would have been a smoking hot deal at $13 delivered.  I don't know how the seller could stay in business at that price.  The going price for scrap steel in our area is about $200 per ton or $1 for 10 lbs.  I weighed a 6" chuck with backing plate at 30 lbs. or $3 scrap weight (NO, not scrapping the chuck so don't ask . . .).  Sure sounds like the seller mistakenly listed that price and probably should have cancelled the sales when they discovered their error.

Bruce


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2018)

If they have a lot of negatives then it may very well be deliberate, shame on them.  And Ebay should be a better cop.
M


----------



## Superburban (Nov 10, 2018)

CluelessNewB said:


> Please don't hesitate to leave negative feedback for unscrupulous sellers.  The Ebay feedback system is flawed but it's all we have.


IIRC, Negative feedback, needs to be done before the seller cancels the order, and refunds the money. At that point, E-bay considers it done, and blocks you from leaving any type of feedback.


----------



## coherent (Nov 11, 2018)

Found a 6" 3 jaw chuck from another seller on ebay. About half what the seller we dealt with is selling them for. Should be fine for my use on a welding positioner.  On a positive note I've already received a FedEx tracking number. Hopefully this purchase will work out. Additionally, (since this thread began as a great Ebay find,  I scored a Leeson gear motor on Ebay for the positioner. Brand new in the box with the mounting bracket and electrical conduit box for $15. These motors are really pricey so was thrilled to find it. Received it in 3 days priority shipping from a great seller. The same seller has a couple more new Bodine motors (also pricey from dealers) listed for under $50 each. A quick search should find them if you have a need for such a thing... or PM me and I'll give you the sellers name.

As for our original seller circus... I left feedback saying "Did/will not ship item, trying to back out on sale after payment in full"
they posted a response "we send to  post office on time, delivery company send to you.  understanding. "
What a bunch of lying cheating unethical crooks. They make it sound like I'm unfairly accusing them of not sending the item. The bad part is that this is what folks will see when reviewing the feedback, and there is nothing I (or Ebay obviously)  can (or will) do about it. I now read Ebay seller feedback responses with a whole new outlook.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 13, 2018)

Well, I figured it was my turn, so this is what I wrote them.



> *Hello.*
> *I understand you have not shipped any of these, is that true? I really need it to finish a prototype that I have to ship, hoping for orders of many more. If you are not shipping these, I need to know the soonest, so I can source elsewhere.*




Then their boilerplate response.



> *Dear superburban*
> *
> Sorry for that.the item we sent to you with logistics company.
> We contacted with the shipping company to check the parcel ,but there is no information about it.
> ...



Now my next response.



> *Do you think Americans are stupid? We have been sharing your responses with each other. The odds of your logistics company loosing everyone's items are astronomical. Since you never had any intentions to ship the items, and you were hoping we would somehow for get that we sent you money, so that you could keep it, raises to the level of attempted theft. The way I see it, you have three options. 1, actually send the items you contracted to send. 2, Admit that you tried to steal our money, and close down this, and all e-bay accounts, after refunding everyone's money. 3. struggle to stay alive, as we work to close your accounts. The option is yours, We would hope that this is just a small lapse of judgement, and you do the right thing and fulfill your contracts, and actually ship the items.*
> *
> Looking forward to your response.*


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 13, 2018)

My due date is tomorrow. I know its not coming. Just thought I would wait to start a claim.


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 13, 2018)

Pretty much reply to them verbatim after they tried to extort me into closing the claim before they would ship.   They just ignored the claim and refunded the money, their negative feedback seems to have spiked however!


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 13, 2018)

They may not think Americans are stupid, but they KNOW they are gullible and greedy, always looking to get something for nothing. It's human nature.
M


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 13, 2018)

Mine is due to arrive tomorrow, but I'm not holding by breath.............


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 13, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> They may not think Americans are stupid, but they KNOW they are gullible and greedy, always looking to get something for nothing. It's human nature.
> M


 I dunno, I've disappointed dozens of Nigerian Princes wanting me to help them with their money problems


----------



## Superburban (Nov 13, 2018)

Norseman C.B. said:


> Mine is due to arrive tomorrow, but I'm not holding by breath.............


Yea, mine is also due tomorrow, just thought I would start the E-mail trail so I can justify leaving the negative feedback tomorrow.

I thought they would at least read my message, and give me the thrill of a getting real reply, and not the copy and past job everybody else got. That's what I get for thinking I'm special.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 13, 2018)

Well If mine doesn't show I will be sure to leave the nastiest feed back I can dream up for them !!!


----------



## chips&more (Nov 13, 2018)

If you leave a negative feedback and the eBay person leaves a remark that is derogatory, full of more BS or whatever. You can add another comment to it, but just one more comment, no more.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 13, 2018)

Did not know that. Thanks.

I've had sellers cancel the order, I get my money back, but since it is canceled, I cannot leave feedback. I complained to E-bay, trying to convince them it is wrong, but never got any replies.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 13, 2018)

Superburban said:


> Did not know that. Thanks.
> 
> I've had sellers cancel the order, I get my money back, but since it is canceled, I cannot leave feedback. I complained to E-bay, trying to convince them it is wrong, but never got any replies.


I’m not too sure about that. I think you can still leave feedback, but it’s buried in ebay’s nonsense of navigating their site. It’s not in the same place to do it, I think? I kinda remember about 6 months ago doing it and it was not in the same place?


----------



## Superburban (Nov 13, 2018)

This is getting entertaining.

Since they did not reply to my last e-mail, I sent out a new question.



> *Hello.*
> *
> Can you give me the tracking number, so I can be sure to be home when it gets delivered?
> 
> Thanks*



Then they sent me this



> *Dear superburban*
> *
> I'm afraid it is lost in way .
> 
> ...



Of course, DHL has no record of the number. So I replied with 



> *How about you send out some replacements overnight to me? The problem is from your end, its your responsibility to fix.*



Then I got this back almost immediately.



> *Dear superburban*
> *
> we replied you in  another E-mail.
> please  kindly check .
> ...



Then not thinking it out the best, I replied with 



> *No, you have not replied to the other e-mail. I'm still waiting on you to confirm you have sent replacements. Now you send me a fake tracking number. Is this your normal way of doing business? Do you have any honor? Did you ever intend to ship anything to any of your costumers? or just keep the money, and hope nobody notices? *
> *
> I have never run across anybody with no morals, curious how you sleep at night.*




I wish E-bay had a method for buyers to block sellers. I've had a dozen or so over the years, I would like to never purchase from again.


----------



## mickri (Nov 14, 2018)

California has an unfair business practices act.  B&P code section 17200.  You guys may want to look into it.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 14, 2018)

The seller is out of Malaysia. If they do actually ship something, it is drop shipped from Ca.

Not sure who, if anybody has jurisdiction over this type of international sale.


----------



## mickri (Nov 14, 2018)

It is a California corporation doing business in California.  California would have jurisdiction.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 14, 2018)

Look at the beginning of this thread, we have discussed the location of the seller, and the warehouse involved in the drop ship. Unless we can prove a connection between the  warehouse, and seller, beyond just a seller, and a drop ship location, the jurisdiction would likely be in Malaysia.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 14, 2018)

They finally replied this morning.



> Dear friend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, I sent back.



> No, the remedy to fix a problem from your end, should be something with a quicker delivery, not something that takes even longer.
> 
> Look up your company policy for what to do when the item was never sent out. If the company has an ounce of good fiber in its blood, it would say to send the item by the quickest delivery method. We both know (along with E-bay, and a thousand or so other readers following this), that you never sent the items, and are trying to wiggle out of your responsibilities. I am not going to accept inferior service, or product, then what you advertised.Please find that humanity in your blood, and take the simple route, and do what you know is right, send the items by overnight post.



It was due to arrive today, but since I know they never shipped it, I tried to leave negative feedback yesterday, but E-bay would not let me. I'll try again, when I get back home later.


----------



## mcostello (Nov 14, 2018)

Already left bad feedback, due today and the mailman has already left.


----------



## coherent (Nov 14, 2018)

[QUOTE="could apply resend for you from Supplier in China .[/QUOTE]

I got the same garbage from them. Not only did they never send it the first time, they aren't going to send it from China either... just tactics to string you along.


----------



## dlane (Nov 14, 2018)

Got a notice from eBay my cc was refunded, I did leave a negative feedback a couple days ago.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 14, 2018)

E-bay would not let me start the claim yet, since they are due today. 

Unfortunately, they have so many sales, our few negatives have no real effect on their rating. Amazing that E-bay considers 98% as a top rated seller.


----------



## petertha (Nov 14, 2018)

I wonder if this is just a numbers game to them. Like the implausible boiler room phone calls or emails with <insert scam here>. They just need a few victims to cover cost of ad & the rest is gravy. ie. if they fluff you long enough, maybe it goes the beyond the Ebay/Paypal policy to file complaint for refund & thus they keep the proceeds? 500 chuck aficionados * 13 $/chuck * 10% success rate = 650$. Not bad for the effort of posing a picture of a shiny object. When the gig is up, they fold the tent & start up another one.

I've actually come close to this with looong delivery items from Asia. Actually very few scams, mostly well meaning honest sellers & improbable shipping times like months after the fact. Seems to me the trigger date for refund is X days within ETA stated in transaction, or do Ihav ethat wrong? Lots of low level junk I buy is 8 weeks. Sometimes I have actually forgotten about ordering until I'm looking for the item. Now I immediately pop the delivery date in my calendar & start communicating before the deadline if its a no-show. Seems like that's what PayPal hinges on as part of refund settlement - that you have contacted seller & tried to resolve? In this particular case it was pretty short delivery & you guys are on top of it. Interesting story. Be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 14, 2018)

A very common scam that some unscrupulous overseas sellers do, is sell inexpensive items, often less-than the production cost would be sometimes even less than the expense of shipping, then state a long shipping time from Country-X, with the hope that buyers will more often then not forget they purchase that inexpensive item until it was too late to file a claim.  Like you said, it is a numbers game


----------



## Superburban (Nov 14, 2018)

Funny you mention shipping times. With this new economy shipping, where it goes from FedEx, or UPS, to a big city near by (Denver in my case), then to the post office to do the final delivery. I've had the economy shipping take longer then stuff from China. If its a city near the port, and hits the boat right, I have gotten stuff in a little over a week. Unless they tossed them on a plane as space available. I do not see how anybody makes any money off this.




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## petertha (Nov 14, 2018)

As much we complain about 'where things come from these days' I am still a realist. I buy a bag of 25 zippy stainless metric fasteners from Asia that arrive in 2 weeks with free shipping. Compare that with a) my local fastener guy doesn't have them b) he has never heard of them c) he might be able to get some from his supplier with special order surcharge d) but only if I buy a box of 500  e) they look suspiciously identical to the ones off Ebay etc. etc.

And the kicker is - WTF free shipping? If I were to post the same bag of Asia screws to my next door neighbor it would cost me $8.00. But right now there is a F*$#% rotating postal strike going on in Canada, so even THAT cant be accomplished.

Sorry for the rambling departure. Back to $13 chucks LOL


----------



## Superburban (Nov 14, 2018)

Unfortunately, that free shipping does come with an expense.

Many decades ago, the international world agreed to an international postal standard. If I send a letter to Japan, it is the US postal system that pays to get it to Japan. After that, Japan postal delivers it to the receiver. Japan does not get paid to handle the letter. When the convention was signed, it was thought that numbers would kinda equal out. Saves the sending country from having to calculate their cost to get the letter to the receiving country, and what the receiving country will charge the sending country to finish the delivery.

Now, as I understand it, China heavily subsides the ships delivering Chinese goods. In many cases, the shipping cost for the seller, is what it costs him to drive across town, and drop off the parcels that then get stuffed into a container. Once that container arrives in the US, it is on the US postal service to deliver it to my door step. There is no concern as to where in the US, the item is to be delivered. I have had stuff arrive in LA, Washington, NY, are a few I can think of. Obviously the item arriving in NY, will cost the USPS more to get it to me.

That 35 cents in the above e-bay sale, could very well be the actual shipping cost.

I believe a good portion of the stuff sold by a lot of the Chinese sellers, is factory overruns, rejects, and the like.

The powers to be, blame Amazon on the USPS losses, but I think China is the bigger cause.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 15, 2018)

Superburban;  When I asked them what they were gonna do about my non reciept I got the same reply from them as you did I then sent them this reply for what its worth....

*This is the same cut and paste lie you sent to all of the orders in question including mine !!!!

I will not stand for this !!  you will send the item that I and many others that you accepted payment from and stop lying

about your logistics crap, you never sent my order out, and MANY others as well !!

You company screwed up !!! That is not my fault  or the fault of the other customers, it is your fault, MAN UP !!

Do the right thing and send my product that you accepted payment for and said was shipped.

Until this is rectified you will receive nothing but negative feed back from me and I am sure many others on many world wide machinist forums, (IE) your customer base. Think about the possible loss this could be for you !!!*

I guess we'll see what they say next


----------



## coherent (Nov 15, 2018)

If you ever get a chance to research current shipping agreements it's a pretty complicated issue and expansive. Who these agreements hurt the most are small business in the US.  Sellers in China and (and 35 other countries) can mail an item across the world, then across the United States to your door for cheaper than you or I can ship the same package across the street. That sounds like an exaggeration but it's really not. The USPS actually does not make enough to cover costs when delivering foreign treaty packages. The report I read stated that the USPS was paid only 94 cents on average for each piece of Chinese ePacket mail, losing about a dollar on each incoming item. There is no way a US based company can compete by selling an item that they sell for $2.00 (making minimal profit) when shipping cost are another $2.50 and a China based online seller will sell it to you for .99 cents with free shipping.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 15, 2018)

I left bad feedback and requested a refund.


----------



## gradient (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah,  mine was supposed to arrive yesterday.  No notification either way so just cancelled the order (with appropriate comments).  Will follow up with credit card company to make sure I was not charged.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 15, 2018)

I went through the ebay buyers protection (thinking it would help build up a file against them, and not just a bunch of canceled transactions).  About 2 hours later, I had the money back.

Like I said above, since our numbers are a handfull, the negatives we give, do not make even a tiny dent in their overall feed back. They are still listed as a Top Rated:  seller with the highest buyer ratings. Nothing we can do about that.

I will try not to buy anything from Chino Ca. That much I can do.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 16, 2018)

This seems to have escalated into a full time preoccupation.  

I would doubt that the seller was trying to scam anyone.  There are too many checks and balances in the way.  Getting away with a few "sales" that weren't followed up on for $13 each would seem pretty futile.  If I were trying to do so, I would have made the sales price much higher.  More likely, the seller misquoted a selling price of $130.00 as $13.00.  This would be consistent with other offerings.  While they should have just cancelled orders saying that the sales price was in error, for whatever reason, they didn't do so. Perhaps this was due to their inexperience.  I suspect that many of these e-bay sellers are operating out of their residences, just trying to make a few extra bucks.  More than likely, they are totally unfamiliar with US commerce laws.

From a buyer's standpoint, it is ludicrous to think that someone would be selling a new 6" 3 jaw chuck with reversible jaws and backing plate for $13, shipping included.  Even if it were a stolen item, the cost of shipping would eat up any incentive.

Expecting someone to make good on an misquoted offer just seems less than charitable IMO.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 16, 2018)

Had they been open and HONEST about a mistake my reaction would have been totally the opposite on this matter.
To me, as it stands THEY are in the wrong and deserve whatever bad feedback they get !!  MO


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 16, 2018)

RJSakowski said:


> This seems to have escalated into a full time preoccupation.
> 
> I would doubt that the seller was trying to scam anyone.  There are too many checks and balances in the way.  Getting away with a few "sales" that weren't followed up on for $13 each would seem pretty futile.  If I were trying to do so, I would have made the sales price much higher.  More likely, the seller misquoted a selling price of $130.00 as $13.00.  This would be consistent with other offerings.  While they should have just cancelled orders saying that the sales price was in error, for whatever reason, they didn't do so. Perhaps this was due to their inexperience.  I suspect that many of these e-bay sellers are operating out of their residences, just trying to make a few extra bucks.  More than likely, they are totally unfamiliar with US commerce laws.
> 
> ...




I have to disagree, they said they shipped the items to all of us, clearly untrue, when I started a dispute, they went on to, “ say our policy is to not ship a replacement until the dispute is closed “  and “ our policy doesnt allow tracking”  aren’t the actions of an honest mistake or reputable seller.  And the unfortunate things  is as I mentioned earlier, this is a common scam that overseas sellers use, listing items very inexpensively with the hope that buyers will forget that $10-$15 purchase that may take a while to receive.  Just my take


----------

